#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  onderhandelingsmethoden IRL

## @lex

The Vendor Client Relationship In Real World Situations [VIDEO]

Herkenbaar voor iemand?

Cow!

Veel plezier,

@lex

----------


## @ndrew

ik herken het gelijk altijd weer die krenterige mensen voor een dupie op de eerste willen zitten. :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

de beste truuk is om op het moment dat het tegenbod gedaan wordt een prijsverhoging van , zeg , 40 tot 60 procent door te voeren...

( -- das dan 50 euri..  
-- Nou, eh, zullen we het voor 30 laten gaan? 
-- oeps, zei ik wat? das dan 90 euri... 
-- hei, je gaat omhoog  !!!
--  jij ging omlaag, dus ik ga maar eens omhoog ! En nog maar eens.. das dan 125 euri...

Meteen wordt de portemonee gepakt en 50 euri betaald. 
-- Zie je wel, das dan precies gepast !!  en bedankt !!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

heb wel is iemand gehad die een offerte akkoord had getekend en vooraf betaald maar gewoon 100 euro vergat omdat hij dat wel genoeg vond...
ik ben gewoon niet op komen dagen... beste man gebeld een paar uur van te voren maar hij wilde niet meer betalen... nou dan kom ik toch niet... hahahahah je moest is weten hoe snel dat geld er was toen hij in de gaten had dat ik echt niet kwam  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat kost dat? Dat kost  900,-. Kan dat ook voor  700,-? Nee, anders had ik niet gezegd dat het  900,- kost. :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

da's fijn bij de albert heijn.

Maar bij de BCC, autodealer, aannemer, muziektoestand is het 
of een "open boek" of onderhandelen of voor jou tien anderen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja hoor:
Ik wil graag de Sharan, maar het net genoeg voor de Lupo.
Hup - zo geregeld.
En:
De Grieken wilden helemaal NIET werken, 
maar vooruit dan maar: met hun 50e met pensioen.
(Zalm was erbij toen ze binnen de Euro werden toegelaten!)
En misschien zijn sommige producenten ook precies zo:
_  >  "Ik heb eigenlijk net 15% te weinig budget"  <_
zegt een redelijk bekende ster-producente [ nu al zeker 20 jaar ] .
Een voorspelbare en domme krent zou een ander denken?

En de bedrijven die elke keer bereid zijn om maar weer toe geven,
daarvan lezen we nu geregeld bepaalde bedrijfs-berichten in de krant.

----------


## Gast1401081

Wat overigens wel werkt is korting vragen omdat je of cash, of volledig ter plekke (zonder financiering etc), of vooruit betaalt. 

Daarmee haal je gauw 10% op, maar das dan zonder tegenbod te doen. En das aan het eind van het jaar leuk meegenomen. 

Oorzaak is dat de gemiddelde ondernemer in zijn kostprijs toch gauw een 10% berekent voor de financiering ( 30 dagen netto, of nog erger, 60 dagen, of 90 dagen. )
Maar een tegenbod van minder dan de helft zie ik als belediging, en daarna kan de klant gewoon niet meer kopen.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Het "I-move-to-you-you-move-to-me"-principe is in mijn ogen onderhandelen. Daar kan iedereen wel mee omgaan en er zich, meestal, ook wel in vinden.

Het vaak eenzijdig mededelen van hun budget is voor mij geen onderhandelen. Bedrijven zat tegenwoordig die inderdaad de spreekwoordelijke RR willen hebben, maar slechts het budget voor een 2CV-tje.....tsja...

De klant is en blijft koning, maar je mag van een koning verwachten dat deze zich koninklijk gedraagt, zo niet, dan is de keuze redelijk makkelijk.

----------


## ljanton

Als een klant een show wil maar hij heeft slechts budget voor een drive in dan moet je hem daar ook op wijzen op zijn 'droom'.
Trachten het beste ervan te maken lijkt me de beste oplossing;
'Voor dat geld kan ik geen martin headjes meenemen maar wel een leuke show met winner scans die ook figuurtjes door de ruimte projecteren'
Zo heeft de klant toch wat ie wil?

----------


## Rieske

> Als een klant een show wil maar hij heeft slechts budged



Het is toch wel erg handig dat je de allerbelangrijkste term in onze branche goed kan spellen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tarpan

Dit herken ik helaas ook maar al te goed.
Vind het toch altijd een beetje moeilijk om puur zakelijk te blijven als ik een opdracht "via een kennis" binnenkrijg.

----------


## ljanton

Voor een kennis kan je misschien een beetje van je prijs afdoen, maar zowiezo heb ik voor een kennis altijd een vaste (lagere) prijs dan voor een volkomen vreemde klant. Maar zo spectaculair liggen die niet uit elkaar.
Tenslotte ben jij het wel die met je set daar gaat staan en risico's loopt op beschadiging, diefstal, etc etc etc.

----------


## tarpan

Ik werk er aan  :Wink:

----------


## frederic

Doet me een beetje denken aan die pipo's die hier af en toe komen zeuren of je voor 1500een PA set kunt kopen die feestjes van +1000 man aankan.

----------


## daviddewaard

o ik dacht alijd dat ze en schrijffout make 1 of 2 nullen vergeten :-)

----------

